# Goals for 2013 Trout Season



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Roger That said:


> First brookie?! next time you're up my way call me and we'll change that in 1 cast


Well thank you Roger, I may take ya up on that. Shows ya what I know, I thought I'd have to go way north of your area to catch a brookie, the U.P. or close to it.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

wintrrun said:


> Nah just a party pooper. :fish2:
> 
> I do have a goal this year though. I want to finally sit in the princesses seat in Zacks 2 man hyde drifter........... then complain.:lol:


That's Tux's seat bro!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Roger That said:


> First brookie?! next time you're up my way call me and we'll change that in 1 cast


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

jerrob said:


> Well thank you Roger, I may take ya up on that. Shows ya what I know, I thought I'd have to go way north of your area to catch a brookie, the U.P. or close to it.


It's a little north but the White tribs have got Brookies and so does the upper white.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

troutguy26 said:


>


Calm down I ain't pimpin it.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

salmo'dog said:


> That's Tux's seat bro!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Paris Hilton , Nicole Ritchie, etc.... all princesses with lap dogs.
I'll make sure i bring him a bling bling dog collar and never let that poor guys feet hit the ground.:lol:


----------



## MillerTyme86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Doesn't look too promising for opener this year for me but I would like to get some browns over 18 and brookies over 15! If I do get out I don't plan of fishin these high mud holes.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

jerrob said:


> Well thank you Roger, I may take ya up on that. Shows ya what I know, I thought I'd have to go way north of your area to catch a brookie, the U.P. or close to it.


There MAY be Brookies in some secret streams by me, too. I don't know. Is there? Maybe.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

wintrrun said:


> Paris Hilton , Nicole Ritchie, etc.... all princesses with lap dogs.
> I'll make sure i bring him a bling bling dog collar and never let that poor guys feet hit the ground.:lol:


That dog gets down and dirty in the river more than you ever will! He doesn't don Simms gear that he's afraid of getting a rain spot on!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

My goal is to catch a river brown over 20" even if it requires hiring a guide.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

salmo'dog said:


> My goal is to catch a river brown over 20" even if it requires hiring a guide.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


all ya gotta do is call me...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MillerTyme86 (Feb 4, 2012)

That's why theu call you the king. Hahaha

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

You play your cards right and Tux might be willing to share with you Joe. He's let me in there a few times. I think it'd be hilarious to see Zack drifting with the whole pack;Tux, Dax, Nook, Saaaam, and Peanut...A force to be reckoned with. Could maybe convince Dax to yank some of that timber out of the lower river.


----------



## John M (Aug 13, 2012)

Modest goals as I start fly fishing, hoping to catch a few brookies and browns. Looking forward to starting to learn how to read a river.

On the non-trout side, hoping for more musky and a PB bass over 5 pounds. Had an incredible year last year with pike and bass. Getting an 8 wgt rod this year to start throwing poppers for bass.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

MillerTyme86 said:


> That's why theu call you the king. Hahaha
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


track meet on the white again? dam hole racer,lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MillerTyme86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah bro. Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

lee wulff sign slaugher bro
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

well i typed this up once and must not have submittedsooo...these dont have to be this year goals,more bucket list at my age....catch a few more big browns from lil crks,,spend some time near the jordan,prob lake charlevoix in the fall...have my way with the wallys on sag bay,hop outta the boat and catch some morels on a major river,take the stumpjumper to a u.p. river,do the soo rapids for atlantics,and hook up on the west side with early spring lake salmonids.but most of all....put a lot more fishindaboat this fall,ready to put that year behind and chalk it up to experience.ohh ohhh ohhh,i have to go back to the indian grounds where my outboard fell off,have to go alone,but not at 20,000 cfs plus........................... amen (p.s.,and go fishin with riverbob again) yours truly............................................... slow(or billy)


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

forgot 1 more thing,get some big fat inland bows


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

30 inch resident bow a grayling and a char. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

